# 89 d21 2.4 2 wheel drive motor swap



## Greer89 (Aug 30, 2021)

I currently am new to this page. Wanting to buy another engine and do a swap to make a fun burnout truck. My question is what’s the best route to take. What engine would anybody that knows more about these would be cheapest and make this truck more fun than it already is. I know that no engine swap is gonna be very easy. Has anyone ever built a 2.4 l on the side. Or I’ve heard of the 240sx engine will swap also. Need some advice on which way to start going. Thanks and god bless


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You might consider swapping in a VG30E (3.0 L) that was used in the 1990–1995 D21's. You would have to use the ECU and the engine wiring harness to go along. You would have to use the 5 speed FS5R30A transmission with the V6.


----------



## Greer89 (Aug 30, 2021)

So on the 3.0 is that a good engine to boost. Maybe a bolt on kit. Internals.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Greer89 said:


> So on the 3.0 is that a good engine to boost. Maybe a bolt on kit. Internals.


Here's some specs on the VG30E: https://www.engine-specs.net/nissan/vg30e.html

The VG30E has been turbo'd by many folks successfully. If you're really interested in turbocharging, check out the VG30ET which was used in the 1984-1989 300ZX Turbo (Z31).
The 2,960 cc (3.0 L) *VG30ET* was available in early production with a single Garrett T3 turbocharger at 6.8 psi (0.47 bar) and a 7.8:1 compression ratio. The USDM and JDM version produced 200 hp (149 kW) and 227 lb⋅ft (308 N⋅m). European versions produced 230 hp (172 kW) and 252 lb⋅ft (342 N⋅m). When "W"-Series VG30 was released in April 1987, horsepower was increased to 205 hp (153 kW). All 1987 models featured a T3 turbocharger at 6.8 psi (0.47 bar). In 1988 the compression ratio was changed to 8.3:1 and turbocharged with a single Garrett T25 turbocharger at 4.5 psi (0.31 bar) to reduce turbo lag.


----------



## Greer89 (Aug 30, 2021)

Awesome. Thank you for your info. I’ll def look into it. What about trans? The trans from the same car work?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From


Greer89 said:


> Awesome. Thank you for your info. I’ll def look into it. What about trans? The trans from the same car work?


If you have the Z24I engine, that transmission will *not* bolt up to a VG30E.


----------



## Greer89 (Aug 30, 2021)

What trans should I be on the lookout for?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Greer89 said:


> What trans should I be on the lookout for?


Look back at my #2 post.


----------



## Greer89 (Aug 30, 2021)

Boom. Thanks my friend


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't waste time doing a VG swap. The NA version is a good engine with not a lot of power. If you go the VG30ET route, you may have clearance issues with the D21's torsion bar setup. If you don't know, the Z24i engine is actually a "Hemi-head" design. There is a way you can use KA24E pistons to bump up compression from around 8.25:1 to a little under 10:1. The single-row timing chain can be swapped for the earlier, double-row chain. There are things you can do to get more power out of the NAP-Z engine; forced induction is another way. Also, you could turbo a later KA24E or KA24DE engine, which will bolt up to your current transmission. Look into sites like ka-t.org or ratsun.net for ideas. Small-block Chevy and GM 4.3L-V6 swaps can also be done, which you will need the GM transmission.


----------

